# Please ignore this thread



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

Being new to posting stuff and having just figured out that there isn't actually an [ANY] key,I just needed a place to practice w/o the other kids laughing at me! 

Sorry if this is the wrong place.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to the internet. LOL


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I once watched a Fortune 200 CEO, taking a tour of data center, lean against the EPO. If you know what that is, you can imagine....


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

turnera
Member



Join Date: Jan 2010
Posts: 8,808
Re: I don't get it!
I like the drive-by conversations best for things like that. He's sitting in bed or on the couch, you're walking by, you tell him "I'm starting to resent you for XXX" and then you keep on walking. Don't try to get in a conversation about it; you'll just lose and look worse and feel worse. State your claim and leave the room. Let him see that strength in you.


----------



## reggis (Apr 11, 2012)

180 views on the ignored thread.


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

It's like putting a 'WET PAINT' sign on something!


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

How many TAMmers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

˙uʍop ǝpısdn pǝuɹnʇ ǝq uɐɔ ɹǝʍsuɐ ǝɥʇ ɟı ǝǝs oʇ ʇuɐʍ ʇsnظ ı ˙ʍouʞ ʇ,uop ı


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

asdf


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I can think of no better way to get a thread a lot of hits.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried - and I can't...


----------

